# anti-circ celebrities??



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

does anyone know of any anti-circ celebrities???


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

i know howard stern is....

there are a couple local celebrities here in omaha, too (a couple radio DJs and a news anchor).

i'm sure there's more, though.....


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Gallery of Famous intact men- sports, music, Hollywood

http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous5.html


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

Dr. Dean Edell.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Montel Williams and Colin Ferrel are both anti-circ and have both spoken out on the air.

Frank


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

Jane Kaczmarek, who plays the mom on Malcolm in the Middle, did not circ her son.

That's neat about Montel, I didn't know he was anti-circ.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinijocaro*
Gallery of Famous intact men- sports, music, Hollywood

http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous5.html

that's funny, all of these celebs are not american! It's so unbelievable that this is the only country that does this


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

intact American celebrities:
http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous2a.html

(sorry- don't know how to set hypelinks!)

All of the Beatles are intact! I'll have to check out John and Yoko's *Two Vigins* album cover when I get home...


----------



## kimkabob5 (Oct 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansmommy*

All of the Beatles are intact! I'll have to check out John and Yoko's *Two Vigins* album cover when I get home...

Unfortunately, only three of the four are intact. Paul McCartney is circumcised.


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, Paul is circ'd. Poor Paul.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I was also going to say Collin Farrell. He did a Playboy interview about it, "Hell no, we don't cut off our ****!" ("We" means the Irish.)


----------



## LuAnn (Jun 1, 2004)

hi. I do not know if she qualifies as a celebrity anymore, but a few years ago there was a woman named Susan Powter who wrote health & psychological & weight-loss healing-type book(s) and also had a radio call-in show. Boy, was she anticirc. I recall her saying that when her son was born and the dr. offered to cut, she said,sure, both you & I will hold a knife and you
cut the baby, and I'll cut YOU at the same time. Ha, ha, spunky dame.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I remember Susan Powter, especially that bleached blonde haircut and the rebellious off-the-wall personality. I knew there was something about her that I really liked, just didn't know until now.

Frank


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

I read a rumour that Elisabeth Hurley refused to circumsize her son. Her DS's father had asked her to do it, and she flat out told him no.

I think it was the Enquirere I read that in, so don't quote me..


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Frizzle*
I read a rumour that Elisabeth Hurley refused to circumsize her son. Her DS's father had asked her to do it, and she flat out told him no.


Liz Hurley's son *is* intact.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Bernie Mac.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I don't remember they guy's name- but the actor who played Slater on Saved by the Bell and later was on the talk show The Other Half is anti circ. They did a show where they followed a pg woman and she said she was going to circ and he said he was against it and thought she should reconsider.

ETA- I looked up his name- Mario Lopez.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
I don't remember they guy's name- but the actor who played Slater on Saved by the Bell and later was on the talk show The Other Half is anti circ. They did a show where they followed a pg woman and she said she was going to circ and he said he was against it and thought she should reconsider.

ETA- I looked up his name- Mario Lopez.

You beat me. he also hosts PetStar on Animal Planet.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

Tommy Lee Jones. I thought I saw a picture of him with his baby who was intact.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

that's great about Liz Hurley! and Mario Lopez.. he's latin, that's probably why he's intact


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

Didn't the man who fathered Liz Hurley's son insist for the longest time that there was no chance baby was his and didn't he demand a paternity test? After all this he goes to insist that child gets circumcised! What a guy









I have always wondered about British marrying Americans.. Like Catherine Zeta Jones and Michael Douglas; they have a son. Does anyone know if he's circumcised or not?

That's cool about Tommy Lee Jones! I have a reason to like him even more now! BTW - I just looked up the poster, it's here http://www.sexuallymutilatedchild.org/tommylee.htm


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

tyhat is a beautiful poster! I'm pregnant and it made me cry :LOL

feiw i had no idea there were so many intact celebrities..though i am not surprised abou the pheonix brothers...YAY! for all those intact guys


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Leonardo DiCaprio- I knew I fell in love with him in Titanic for a good reason! Now I find him even hotter!

River and Leaf Phoneix- now that is not only a smart mama but great names!









Keanu Reeves- I heard he is Hawaiian, I wonder if in Hawaii it is as common with islanders???

Emilio Estevez

And Will Smith- Dont him and his wife has a son?

Luke Perry

So many american men that seem so "Americanized!" KWIM??? I am so glad that these men are intact, I wish they would speak out more against circing- use their celeb status for some good!


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

Celebrities (intact and circumcised) aged 18 to 35, and older if they were under 35 when they were first listed. www.club18-35.co.uk


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I didn't see Charlie Sheen on the list, but his brother Emilio Estevez was. Anyone know about this?


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colaga*
Didn't the man who fathered Liz Hurley's son insist for the longest time that there was no chance baby was his and didn't he demand a paternity test? After all this he goes to insist that child gets circumcised! What a guy









Steven Bing is apparently good enough for Nicole Kidman, as they are dating.









So glad Hurley's son escaped the circ!


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

About River and Keanu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *from the club18-35 site*
At some later time, River chose to be circumcised, as is confirmed by his autopsy report. Rumour has it that this occurred shortly after his film My Own Private Idaho with Keanu Reeves, who it is said also to have chosen to be circumcised during his later teen years.

I don't know how true it is though.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

DP said that he would believe that some of these actors would have had an elective circumcision because they are very insecure- I mean look at the problems River had, and I dont know Keanu- but a girlfriend of mine met him and had dinner a few times with him and she said he was weird, very insecure type.

One would think they try to fit in, and if american women are believed to think the intact penis is "nasty" then they want to fit in and perhaps they would elect to have it done to feel better.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)




----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colaga*
I have always wondered about British marrying Americans.. Like Catherine Zeta Jones and Michael Douglas; they have a son. Does anyone know if he's circumcised or not?

I'm guessing their son is circumcised...Michael Douglas is Jewish.

Pam


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paminmi*
I'm guessing their son is circumcised...Michael Douglas is Jewish.

Pam

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Howard Stern Jewish as well? I listen to his show every morning and I've heard him go about his anti-circ statements many times.


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know if he qualifies as a celebrity, but Dan Savage writes a lov/sex advice column and is very vocally anti-circ.

Just wondering about some of the names posted - are they intact or anti-circ? Or both? Just curious. I think intact is great, anti-circ is even better!

take care,


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaftigmama*
I don't know if he qualifies as a celebrity, but Dan Savage writes a lov/sex advice column and is very vocally anti-circ.
..,

However just 8 years ago he was very vocally pro-circ.
He changed his tune after adopting a baby and leaving him intact.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Howard Stern is indeed Jewish, and is very pissed off about being circ'd.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

I thought that about Emilio and Charlie too.
I believe the Phoenix brothers were birthed at home. Mom and Dad are/were very into the natural living. I would bet all the children were exclusively breastfeed for a long period of time as well.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
However just 8 years ago he was very vocally pro-circ.
He changed his tune after adopting a baby and leaving him intact.

I love a zealous convert!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants*
Howard Stern is indeed Jewish, and is very pissed off about being circ'd.

Does anyone know if he has restored or not? I just sent him an e-mail about it.







:


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Interesting about Dan Savage - I didn't know he was pro-circ previously. I wonder what changed his mind? Was it the adoption of the baby and seeing how precious his son was? Or had he changed his mind before that.

I admire celebrities who can admit to and be comfortable with doing something 'different' or not mainstream. Sad that having a celebrity say that intact penises are ok will sway more young people than hearing it from doctors or research, but whatever it takes, right??

take care!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

A Gallery of Intact Men
HERE

even St. Nick has all his stuff


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
that's funny, all of these celebs are not american!

Well here are some American ones....

Macaulay Culkin, Will Smith, James Earl Jones, Aidan Quinn (woah Baby!), Keanu Reeves, River and Joaquin Phoenix, Nicholas Cage, Emilio Esteves, Willem Dafoe, Leo DiCaprio, Don Johnson, Bill Cosby, Luke Perry, Drew Carey, The Van Halen Brothers, Ricky Martin, Hey - even The King - Elvis was intact!

Quote:

And Will Smith- Dont him and his wife has a son?
Yep.. Will actually has a son from his first marraige too.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Howard Stern Jewish as well? I listen to his show every morning and I've heard him go about his anti-circ statements many times.


As someone previously pointed out, Howard Stern is Jewish but he speaks out against his religion *and* circumcision.

According to photos I've seen, I'm guessing Michael Douglas (and his family) are practicing Jews and chances are his sons are circumcised.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Actually, Michael Douglas has a Jewish father and I believe a Catholic mother. I think his affiliation with Judaism is that of cultural only.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
Actually, Michael Douglas has a Jewish father and I believe a Catholic mother. I think his affiliation with Judaism is that of cultural only.

While you suspect his affiliation may be cultural only, it's probably enough for him to want it done to his son. (Unless his Welsh wife thought otherwise)

How many newborn boys in this country are circumcised _because of_ "culture"?

How many Jewish newborns are cut in hospitals even though their parents are not practicing the faith but do it anyway??

Yes indeed, culture can be an extremely strong motivatating factor.

Not intending to be argumentative, these are just my thoughts...

Pam


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I was more thinking that it wouldn't be an issue of Jewish relgion and that his wife, being European, might have quite other thoughts on the matter.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
(not sure what the circ rate is in France, but I know it's fairly low).

There is no European country that has a circ rate higher than 1%. At one time, the rate for the British Isles was well over 50% but they are now at 1% or less.

Frank


----------



## EDAardvark (May 22, 2005)

"At one time, the rate for the British Isles was well over 50% but they are now at 1% or less."

Please don't include Ireland in this statistic - it's never been practiced there.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Possibly not to the extent that it was practiced in Britian but it was a fact of life there too. At one time or another, circumcision has touched all English speaking countries around the globe.

Frank


----------



## EDAardvark (May 22, 2005)

Frank,
do you have any pubished stats to back up that assertion? I'm Irish and as far as I've ever been aware, it has not been practiced here except in extremely rare cases.

Take a look at this link
http://www.irishhealth.com/index.html?level=4&con=476


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Maybe Frank means Northern Ireland, as opposed to the Republic? I couldn't imagine RIC being performed in Ireland.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I couldn't imagine it being performed in the States or Australia or New Zealand (or indeed the UK) either. Until three months ago. I'd never had any reason to research it before then, I thought that it was something people did for religious purposes only, I couldn't imagine that anyone would do it to a baby for any other reason.

I don't pretend to know any stats about Ireland, I can't imagine the Irish falling for it, but I don't think anything would surprise me any more.

Just a thought.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I think what we are thinking about here is a matter of interpretation.

Routine Infant Circumcision means infants that are circumcised with no medical indication as a matter of course of events. Many people think that when the circumcision rate is less than 50%, it will no longer be routine but if as many as 5%-10% are circumcised without medical indication, it would still be Routine Infant circumcision. This does not include ritual circumcisions.

At one time, all English speaking countries practiced RIC although none took it up to the extent that The US did. The pre war circumcision rate in GB was about 57% - 60% immediately before WWII. In 1949, The Gardiner Report was issued that spoke strongly against circumcision and within a year, neonatal circumcision was defunded from the national health care plan. The economic devastation of WWII insured that few parents had the financial wherewithal to pay for it themselves and almost immediately, the circumcision rate fell to single digits. To see a true picture of the circumcision rate anywhere in GB prior to this time, you would have to limit your poll to men who are 55 years old or older today. This is why many Brits do not know that this was once a common practice in their country once. They look at their peers and see that none of them are circumcised. If they only look a couple of generations back, they will see it.

Just like here in the states, I'm sure that the procedure was more prevalent in some areas and less prevalent in others but with an overall rate of 57%, it was common in all areas including Ireland, Scotland and Wales. It's just like in Canada. In the maritime provinces, it is extremely rare but once, it was more common. With the recent drastic drops in the circumcision rates in the western provinces, in another 25 or 30 years, people will believe it was never common there even though it exceeded 60% and possibly 70% at one time. We have a collective memory but it is not very accurate.

Frank


----------



## EDAardvark (May 22, 2005)

Frank,
you keep making the unsupported assertion that RIC was practised in Ireland at one stage (since you claim that it had a greater than 50% rate in the British Isles, which does include Ireland, both the republic and northern).

"At one time, all English speaking countries practiced RIC although none took it up to the extent that The US did."

Where are you getting this supposed information? Did you even read the link I supplied, an Irish site? It states the opposite to your claim and I find it a lot more credible.

Are you confused about the fact that the Republic of Ireland is not part of GB - has been a separate country since 1922. Therefore the British NHS (established after 1922) and its effects on RIC don't apply to R of Ireland. Briitish statistics have absolutely no relevance here. And your post-WW2 arguments don't hold much water either since the Republic of Ireland was neutral in that conflict.

Finally - I do know the definition of a routine procedure. I find the whole concept of RIC to be horrific.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I think EDAardvark and the assertion on that site is right, it would make sense.

The Irish would not have had anything to do with a stupid procedure that the British would have tried to foist on them, even if every Brit was circumcised - and Frank states that it only got up to about 60% at most, the Irish would not have been about to copy them. The British were an occupying power and were violently (and apparently still are for the most part) hated, they would not have been copied or had their advice followed voluntarily; I'm sure someone would have written about forced circumcisions if they had taken place. This is also why Eire stayed Catholic.

British figures after 1922 would only include the North - although they, like Scotland, tend to be one of the rather more "separate" parts of the UK than say Wales , with their own laws, customs and traditions so it's entirely possible that they aren't included at all. There is a habit over here to separate the parts of the UK out into the three constituent countries when compiling stats, England and Wales, Scotland, and Northern Ireland.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

:stupid American smilie








:

I thought that Ireland was under the GB health system too! Der.

Thanks for the information EDAardvark, good link. (Though their illustration is pretty pitiful! :LOL)


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

i just have to say, i have known men from every english speaking country in the world, and in my personal experience, i have met circed and intact from america, canada, England, australia, new zealand, and south africa.
i have never met a circumcised man from Ireland: northern ireland, or the country.
* i am not including scotland or wales. i don't know the status of the scottish or welsh men i know.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EDAardvark*
Are you confused about the fact that the Republic of Ireland is not part of GB - has been a separate country since 1922. Therefore the British NHS (established after 1922) and its effects on RIC don't apply to R of Ireland. Briitish statistics have absolutely no relevance here. And your post-WW2 arguments don't hold much water either since the Republic of Ireland was neutral in that conflict.


You probably have a point there. I can't say that I have seen separate statistics for The Republic of Ireland.







(and imagine, I'm of Irish descent!)

Frank


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loving-my-babies*
that's funny, all of these celebs are not american! It's so unbelievable that this is the only country that does this










About that - the US isn't the only country... but it's pretty much the only _Western_ country that hasn't mostly given it up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision

The majority of males are circumcised in the following countries:

Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Benin, Cameroon, Chad, Comoros, Djibouti, Egypt, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Guinea, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Madagascar, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Mauritania, Morocco, Nigeria, Niger, Oman, Pakistan, Philippines, Qatar, Republic of the Congo, Samoa. Tonga, Saudi Arabia, Sierra Leone, Somalia, "Somaliland", South Africa, South Korea, Sudan, Syria, Tajikistan, Togo, Tunisia, Turkey, "Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus", Turkmenistan, United Arab Emirates, the United States of America, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu and Yemen.


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayon*
Keanu Reeves- I heard he is Hawaiian, I wonder if in Hawaii it is as common with islanders???

His name is Hawaiian but he was born in Lebanon & is a Canadian citizen.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saara687*
About that - the US isn't the only country... but it's pretty much the only _Western_ country that hasn't mostly given it up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision

The majority of males are circumcised in the following countries:


Well, yes, but we are talking routine infant circumcision here in this forum and with a couple of exceptions, all of those countries are practicing Muslim religious circumcision that is not performed on infants. For instance, South Africa is not a Muslim or majority circumcising country and I have questions about Albania as well.

None of the Asian countries practice routine (non-ritual) infant circumcision.

Frank


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Well, yes, but we are talking routine infant circumcision here in this forum and with a couple of exceptions, all of those countries are practicing Muslim religious circumcision that is not performed on infants. For instance, South Africa is not a Muslim or majority circumcising country and I have questions about Albania as well.

None of the Asian countries practice routine (non-ritual) infant circumcision.

Frank


Indeed, you are correct, Frank. ...with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saara687*
His name is Hawaiian but he was born in Lebanon & is a Canadian citizen.

Actually, his father is Hawaiian/Chinese and his mother is British.

"Keanu Charles Reeves was born September 2, 1964 in Beirut, Lebanon, to Samuel Nowlin Reeves (half-Hawaiian, half-Chinese) and Patric Taylor (English). There was a move to Australia for a year where his first sister Kim was born in 1966. A second (half) sister, Karina, was born in 1976. Keanu (Key-ah-nu) means "cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian (For those who wish to get technical, the translation is relative. Hawaiian is actually a picture language, and in many cases deals with concepts or ideas more than just specific words. "Keanu" -- what a concept!) "

http://www.keanunet.com/knet.htm

Pam
(yes, I am a huge Keanu fan-my favorite movie is Point Break-he is scrumptious in that movie!)


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paminmi*
Actually, his father is Hawaiian/Chinese and his mother is British.

"Keanu Charles Reeves was born September 2, 1964 in Beirut, Lebanon, to Samuel Nowlin Reeves (half-Hawaiian, half-Chinese) and Patric Taylor (English). There was a move to Australia for a year where his first sister Kim was born in 1966. A second (half) sister, Karina, was born in 1976. Keanu (Key-ah-nu) means "cool breeze over the mountains" in Hawaiian (For those who wish to get technical, the translation is relative. Hawaiian is actually a picture language, and in many cases deals with concepts or ideas more than just specific words. "Keanu" -- what a concept!) "

http://www.keanunet.com/knet.htm

Pam
(yes, I am a huge Keanu fan-my favorite movie is Point Break-he is scrumptious in that movie!)









Sooo...? We're both right. Right? :LOL I do know that he is a Canadian citizen but didn't know his parental units' backgrounds, or much else about him.

I loved him in Point Break, too... though now that I've seen the Matrix series, it's hard to pick a favourite movie.


----------

